# Did you get a Survey done?



## NHANORAK (May 3, 2015)

From what I've read it appears a rule of thumb that older properties and those with major alterations should have a survey done.

Just wondered what peoples experience has been, if you got a survey done, or not. If you didn't get a survey done, has anything revealed itself to make you wish you had done?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NHANORAK said:


> From what I've read it appears a rule of thumb that older properties and those with major alterations should have a survey done.
> 
> Just wondered what peoples experience has been, if you got a survey done, or not. If you didn't get a survey done, has anything revealed itself to make you wish you had done?


Spain doesn't recognise surveyors, per se. They use architects.

There are one of two British people offering surveying services but I guess they are no longer part of the RICS (as that's only for the UK). 

When we bought I didn't use an architect but was lucky and any of the subsequent problems I have been able to fix myself.


I agree that you are more likely to have problems with older properties so if you are at all concerned, contract an architect.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

NHANORAK said:


> From what I've read it appears a rule of thumb that older properties and those with major alterations should have a survey done.
> 
> Just wondered what peoples experience has been, if you got a survey done, or not. If you didn't get a survey done, has anything revealed itself to make you wish you had done?


Yes, we did, and it saved us a lot of grief. The surveyor said one wall of the house showed a slight damp reading which did not surprise him as there was no way for water to escape from a passageway running along that side of the house. He said it was essential to put drainage in if we bought the house as there could otherwise be serious flooding during a Gota Fria. We followed this advice, even though it cost us €2,500, and when we experienced our first Gota Fria we quickly realised how right the surveyor had been! We also discovered from neighbours that the previous owners had experienced flooding due to the rainwater having nowhere to escape. We have now been here over seven years and are eternally grateful that we had a survey done and that we followed the advice that we were given.


----------



## NHANORAK (May 3, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> Yes, we did, and it saved us a lot of grief. The surveyor said one wall of the house showed a slight damp reading which did not surprise him as there was no way for water to escape from a passageway running along that side of the house. He said it was essential to put drainage in if we bought the house as there could otherwise be serious flooding during a Gota Fria. We followed this advice, even though it cost us €2,500, and when we experienced our first Gota Fria we quickly realised how right the surveyor had been! We also discovered from neighbours that the previous owners had experienced flooding due to the rainwater having nowhere to escape. We have now been here over seven years and are eternally grateful that we had a survey done and that we followed the advice that we were given.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Skipper, so it sounds like you didn't have the survey done before you moved in?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We didn't have a survey and after 12 years haven't discovered any major problems. The house was registered in the early 1970s but we believe it was reformed then and the actual house is much older.

I only know one person who had a survey when buying a house here.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

we didn't bother as the house is on an urb and built in 2003. also i was until retiring a civil engineer specializing on structures and movement.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

NHANORAK said:


> The Skipper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we did, and it saved us a lot of grief. The surveyor said one wall of the house showed a slight damp reading which did not surprise him as there was no way for water to escape from a passageway running along that side of the house. He said it was essential to put drainage in if we bought the house as there could otherwise be serious flooding during a Gota Fria. We followed this advice, even though it cost us €2,500, and when we experienced our first Gota Fria we quickly realised how right the surveyor had been! We also discovered from neighbours that the previous owners had experienced flooding due to the rainwater having nowhere to escape. We have now been here over seven years and are eternally grateful that we had a survey done and that we followed the advice that we were given.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> NHANORAK said:
> 
> 
> > No, the survey was done before we bought the house but we decided to go ahead and purchase in the knowledge that the drainage work was necessary. We had the drainage work done within a couple of months of buying the house and before the first Gota Fria season arrived.
> ...


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We used a Spanish architect who does property surveys as one of their services. Qualified as an architect both in Spain and UK.
Can't recommend him highly enough even though we didn't go through with the purchase and not because of the results from the survey. Can't say I see much difference between the service provided by him and a normal "surveyor".


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> The Skipper said:
> 
> 
> > Can you confirm if this was a British Surveyor or a Spanish Architect - am I right in my thoughts on this?
> ...


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I have never has a survey done on the properties I have bought (and sold) since 1983, nor on two properties my son bought 10 years ago and still has. My present home, in 2002, was new and was covered by the building guarantee. 

One house I looked at did have a serious rising damp problem in two exterior walls and one interior wall, which I confident I could fix and did so, for a few pounds and a few hours’ work. I got a good discount because of the problem which was considerably more than I spent putting it right.

If the property 'has a few years' then if there are no major problems showing, walls cracking, damp etc. and the neighbours have not had problems, and their property are sound, then I really do not think a professional will find anything much that the average person with common sense will not find. If the professional misses something, in Spain I doubt one would have much recourse. If you have not paid a professional fee then if you have a problem what you saved will go towards fixing it.

That is my view but I know some swear by professional, whilst others may be swear at them ! You pays your money, or not, and takes your choice.


----------

